# Mailman kompatibel mit Exchangeserver?



## tameck (11. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hab auf einer Ubuntu VM den Listserver Mailman installiert. Allerdings fehlt mir zur funktionalität noch ein Mailserver! Ich hatte an Exim, Postfix oder anderes gedacht jetzt wird von mir verlangt das ich den Mailman über unseren Exchangeserver betreiben soll! Da tut sich bei dir die Frage auf, ist das überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, wie? 
Freu mich über eure Antworten! 

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2008)

Ja, aber nur über Drittsoftware, nicht mit Exchange selbst.

http://www.msexchangefaq.de/internet/listserver.htm


----------

